# Cedar lumbet



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

How much does cedar lumber cost


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Aromatic is Cheap usually.
$2-3 dollars / board foot. 
Depends on species there's a bunch of em

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How much does cedar lumber cost


It depends on where you are located. Without knowing your general location, the question is impossible to answer.

I can get 4/4 Eastern Red Cedar at M&G Sawmill in Huntsville, TX for $1.85 per bft. It might be two to three times that in other places.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern White Cedar usually runs .80-.90 a bd/ft here in WI.

Geoff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

I am in Central New York. I am looking for what I can expect cedar to cost and a good place to buy it


----------

